# Software Urheberrecht



## markus2510 (23. Okt 2017)

Hallo!

Angenommen ich hab ein Java Programm geschrieben welches irgendeine Aufgabe erledigt, aber diesbezüglich viele Möglichkeiten und Funktionen aufweist die kein anderes Programm dieser Art bietet. Das nachzuweisen ist eine andere Sache, aber nehmen wir mal an es wäre was neues.

Das Programm kopiert also beispielsweise Dateien, macht daher also nichts grundlegend Neues, ist jedoch in seiner Funktionsvielfalt und Arbeitsweise irgendwie neu und innovativ.

Nun möchte man dieses Programm zwar allgemein kostenlos zur Verfügung stellen, aber die Idee dahinter irgendwie schützen um zu verhindern daß jemand diese abkupfert um selbst ein solches Programm zu schreiben.

Hat man da überhaupt irgendwelche Möglichkeiten seine Ideen bzw. die daraus resultierende Software zu schützen? 

lg, Markus


----------



## Dukel (23. Okt 2017)

Du kannst die Idee patentieren lassen.


----------



## VfL_Freak (23. Okt 2017)

Dukel hat gesagt.:


> Du kannst die Idee patentieren lassen


sofern Du genug Kleingeld hast 
VG Klaus


----------



## Thallius (23. Okt 2017)

Soviel ich weiß gibt es keine Patente auf Software selber. Du kannst nur bestimmte Verfahren patentieren lassen. Wenn du also einfach nur etwas anders ausführt als andere und kein neues Verfahren entwickelt hast, wird das so oder so nicht werden.


----------



## JuKu (17. Nov 2017)

Zufällig besuche ich derzeit genau zu solchen Themen eine Vorlesung.
Patentieren lassen kannst du Software normalerweise nicht, denn man kann *nur technische Erfindungen* patentieren lassen.
Software zählt allerdings nicht zu einer technischen Erfindung, sondern fällt unter das *Urheberrecht*.
Link: https://www.uni-hamburg.de/forschun...patentberatung/patentierbar-patentfaehig.html

Auch Wikipedia sagt folgendes dazu:


> Traditionelle Patente beziehen sich auf _technische Erfindungen_, das heißt auf Problemlösungen, *deren Gültigkeit in Experimenten mit Naturkräften überprüft* werden muss.



Software kannst du aber normalerweise nicht mit Naturkräften überwinden.

Es gibt allerdings noch - zur Verwirrung - sog. "Softwarepatente":


> Softwarepatente hingegen beziehen sich auf _Ideen_, deren Wirksamkeit allein durch logische Schlussfolgerungen bewiesen werden kann.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Softwarepatent

Angenommen wir gehen von einem *Patent* aus:
Als nächstes musst du überlegen, was genau an deiner Software so innovativ sein soll. Damit ein Patent genehmigt wird, müssen z.B. folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein:

es muss *neu* sein (es gab sowas noch nie)

es muss *erfinderisch* sein (d.h. ein normaler Mensch würde nicht selbst darauf kommen)
*gewerblich anwendbar* (= kommerziell nutzbar, nicht umsonst zählen Patente zu den "*gewerblichen* Schutzrechten")



Spoiler: SPOILER



Was ist der Unterschied zwischen neu & erfinderisch?

Beispiel roter Stuhl (angenommen es gab noch nie rote Stühle):
Ein roter Stuhl ist neu, aber nicht erfinderisch, weil jeder hätte darauf kommen können, dass er den Stuhl rot anmalt.



D.h. wenn du deine "Erfindung" sowieso nicht kommerziell nutzt (eben weil du sie kostenlos anbietest), wird es dir sowieso nicht möglich sein, deine Idee zu schützen.
Es wird dir also nicht möglich sein, die Idee zu schützen, solange du sie nicht verkaufst (= kommerziell nutzbar).

Nun aus der Perspektive des *Urheberrechts*:
Ich gehe mal im folgenden davon aus, dass dein Programm keinen technischen Beitrag liefert, so wie es bei Software normalerweise üblich ist. Dann greift laut §2 UrhG das Urheberrechtsgesetz.
"Das bedeutet, wenn die Software sich durch besondere Kreativität und persönlichen Einfluss auszeichnet und deshalb als *persönliche geistige Schöpfung* gilt, genießt sie auch den Schutz durch das Urheberrecht."

Desweiteren konkretisiert §69a UrhG das noch:


> Computerprogramme werden geschützt, wenn sie individuelle Werke in dem Sinne darstellen, daß sie das Ergebnis der eigenen geistigen Schöpfung ihres Urhebers sind. Zur Bestimmung ihrer Schutzfähigkeit sind keine anderen Kriterien, insbesondere nicht qualitative oder ästhetische, anzuwenden.



Übrigens zählen auch die Entwurfsmaterialien (z.B. Sequenzdiagramme, die du vorher für die Software erstellst) laut §69a UrhG unter das Urheberrecht:


> Computerprogramme im Sinne dieses Gesetzes sind Programme in jeder Gestalt, *einschließlich des Entwurfsmaterials*.



Für dich interessant ist aber §69a Absatz 2:


> Der gewährte Schutz gilt für alle Ausdrucksformen eines Computerprogramms. *Ideen und Grundsätze*, die einem Element eines Computerprogramms zugrunde liegen, einschließlich der den Schnittstellen zugrundeliegenden Ideen und Grundsätze, *sind nicht geschützt*.



D.h. dein Code selbst - solange du ihn nicht unter eine spezielle Lizenz stellst (z.B. Open Source) - ist immer geschützt.
*Aber* nur der Code selbst, nicht die Idee. Ein anderer könnte quasi so oder so deine Erfindung "nach programmieren" und solange er dabei keinen Code von dir kopiert (und kein Patent verletzt), ist alles in Ordnung.
*Solch einen Schutz wie du ihn dir vorstellst, gibt es nicht*.
Wieso willst du das überhaupt erreichen? Am besten erläuterst du deine "Erfindung" etwas genauer.

*Disclaimer*:
Wie immer bei rechtlichen Fragen in Foren gilt auch hier:
Keine Garantie auf Richtigkeit!


----------

